

What Storehouse for iPhone Teaches Us About the Future of Mobile Design - ILIKEPONIES
http://blog.do.com/post/97755610464/what-storehouse-for-iphone-teaches-us-about-the-future

======
jason_shah
Author here. Curious what others have learned from the latest iOS8 apps!

